# Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2011)

*Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre


----------



## TheMF6265 (16. Dezember 2011)

*Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Ein Programmierfehler ist natürlich bitter, testen die nicht alle möglichen Fälle vor dem Start?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> Ein Programmierfehler ist natürlich bitter, testen die nicht alle möglichen Fälle vor dem Start?


 
Sie testen alle die sie finden und alle die sie testen können - das sind zwar sehr sehr viele aber leider nicht alle.

Diese Technik ist so extrem komplex dass es fast schon ein Wunder ist dass so etwas wie hier so selten passiert^^


----------



## jochen123 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Naja, die Russen sind ja schon dafür bekannt gerne mal aus Faulheit was wichtiges zu übersehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Mit solchen Aussagen die alle über einen Kamm scheren wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Das ist sehr schade, ich hatte mich auf die Daten gefreut, wie bei jeder Sonde. 



jochen123 schrieb:


> Naja, die Russen sind ja schon dafür bekannt gerne mal aus Faulheit was wichtiges zu übersehen.


 
Geistreicher Kommentar. 
Tja, die Nasa hat auch schon mal eine Mars Sonde verloren, weil sie am Mars vorbeigeflogen ist, da sich die Leute verrechnet hatten. Passiert immer mal wieder und hat absolut nichts mit Faulheit zu tun.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, die Nasa hat auch schon mal eine Mars Sonde verloren, weil sie am Mars vorbeigeflogen ist, da sich die Leute verrechnet hatten. Passiert immer mal wieder und hat absolut nichts mit Faulheit zu tun.


 
Genau gesagt haben sie sich nicht verrechnet sondern ihre Sonde der Sturheit Amerikas geopfert immer noch am angloamerikanischen Maßsystem festzuhalten.
Wenn man bei der Sondennavigation Meter und Zoll nicht auseinanderhalten kann klatscht die Sonde eben schnell mal irgendwo auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Sie haben das nicht durcheinander gebracht, sondern die Nasa hat mit dem US Militär zusammengearbeitet und die haben Bahnberechnungen vorgenommen und der Nasa gesagt, dass sie eine Kurskorrektur vornehmen müssen.
Die Nasa hat dann die Kurskorreturen eingeben, aber die Nasa Computer rechnen mit dem angelsächsischen System, also Zoll und Yard. Das US Militär metrisch.
Ist also ein menschlicher Fehler und ich hab keine Ahnung, ob da jetzt einer deswegen seinen Job verloren hat.


----------



## Original-80 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Wenn es sich wirklich wie vermutet um einen Programmierfehler handelt - an dieser Stelle mein tiefstes Mitgefühl den/dem Programierenden.
Lass dich/euch nicht unterkriegen, feiere/feiert trotzdem ein besinnliches Weihnnachten und dann aufraffen und ans nächste Projekt.   

Außerdem schließe ich mich "Incredible Alk"´s und "quantenslipstream"´s Meinung an, dass hier jede Hämme oder Verunglimpfung fehl am Platz ist. Wer von uns war schon mal in der Situation, dass ein Projekt in das er Jahre Herzblut reinsteckt hat krachen gegangen ist?? Sicher die wenigsten. Also drücken wir lieber die Daumen, dass folgende Missionen gelingen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Ich frage mich, wer von uns in der Lage ist den Flug einer Raumsonde zu programmieren oder halt die Bahnberechnungen vorzunehmen, damit sie den Mars erreichen kann.  

Öhm.. natürlich außer mir jetzt.


----------



## Zsinj (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau gesagt haben sie sich nicht verrechnet sondern ihre Sonde der Sturheit Amerikas geopfert immer noch am angloamerikanischen Maßsystem festzuhalten.
> Wenn man bei der Sondennavigation Meter und Zoll nicht auseinanderhalten kann klatscht die Sonde eben schnell mal irgendwo auf


Kommt irgendwie des öfteren vor. 

Aber ja, Programmierfehler sind böse, vor allem wenn man keine Möglichkeit mehr hat diese zu beheben. Das ist eben die Tücke beim Satellitenbau, wenn das Ding mal gestartet wurde, lässt sich nicht mehr viel machen. Bei Software ist das ja noch etwas einfacher. Immerhin kann man mit den Satelliten kommunizieren, sofern das nicht versagt. Wenn man dann noch ein Programminterface hat um Dinge neu zu programmieren...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Es geht auch um den Treibstoff. Was nützt es dir, wenn du die Bahnkorrektur vornimmst, die Sonde dann aber nicht mehr genug Treibstoff hat um den Mars zu erreichen oder nicht genug um in der Mars Atmosphäre zu navigieren.


----------



## KreuzAss1985 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wer von uns in der Lage ist den Flug einer Raumsonde zu programmieren oder halt die Bahnberechnungen vorzunehmen, damit sie den Mars erreichen kann.
> 
> Öhm.. natürlich außer mir jetzt.


 


Wenn deine Berechnungen ebenso schlecht sind wie deine Berechnung dich selbst besser darzustellen, als du bist, dann lass es lieber bleiben


----------



## El Sativa (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen die alle über einen Kamm scheren wäre ich immer sehr vorsichtig


 och, sowas muss man auch mit etwas humor sehen. klar, derbe aussagen müssen in dieser richtung nicht sein, aber klischees die erfüllt werden, sind nunmal auch vertreten.
nun stell dir einfach das bild der doofen vor....
igor und vladimir sitzen im kontrolzentralski und stoßen mit einer runde wodka an. klar, das man mir dreiacht im turm mal ne programmzeile doppelt reinhaut oder sogar vergisst.
klische erfüllt.
bei uns wäre das ding doch garnicht gestartet, da die ja mit den papierherstellen nicht hinterherkommen würden, weil jeder ne genehmigung ausstellen möchte. und dann diese ökobillanz einer rakete....nö, da lieber nicht bei uns.
auch nen klische
noch eins?
in der türkei kannste das auch vergessen.....bmw baut keine raketen.

so, also nicht immer gleich von der rechten seite aus betrachten, sondern locker durch die mitte.


----------



## Chickenmccloud (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

wenn man das program noch unterwegs ändern könnte würde das teil am ende im iran landen ^^ , siehe ami drohnen *hüstel*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht auch um den Treibstoff. Was nützt es dir, wenn du die Bahnkorrektur vornimmst, die Sonde dann aber nicht mehr genug Treibstoff hat um den Mars zu erreichen oder nicht genug um in der Mars Atmosphäre zu navigieren.


 
Du hast 99% der Missionskosten bereits investiert. Selbst wenn deine Instrumente statt der geplanten monatelangen Umkreisung nur einen (oder, mit hocheliptischen Orbits, vielleicht auch 2-3) Vorbeiflug für Messungen haben, würden die dabei herauskommenden Ergebnisse immer noch den weiteren Aufwand lohnen.
Aber wenn man das Ding gar nicht erst aktiviert bekommt...
Ist imho aber sehr extrem für einen reinen Softwarefehler. De facto schaffen sie nicht, die Systeme überhaupt einzuschalten. "Wir haben den Powerschalter vergessen" gehört für gewöhnlich zu der Sorte Fehlern, die selbst bei ausführlichsten Tests durchrutschen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast 99% der Missionskosten bereits investiert. Selbst wenn deine Instrumente statt der geplanten monatelangen Umkreisung nur einen (oder, mit hocheliptischen Orbits, vielleicht auch 2-3) Vorbeiflug für Messungen haben, würden die dabei herauskommenden Ergebnisse immer noch den weiteren Aufwand lohnen.
> Aber wenn man das Ding gar nicht erst aktiviert bekommt...
> Ist imho aber sehr extrem für einen reinen Softwarefehler. De facto schaffen sie nicht, die Systeme überhaupt einzuschalten. "Wir haben den Powerschalter vergessen" gehört für gewöhnlich zu der Sorte Fehlern, die selbst bei ausführlichsten Tests durchrutschen können.


 
Ich rede ja nicht, dass sie am Ziel vorbei fliegen, sondern eben nicht hinkommen.
Z.B. zum Neptun dauert das eine Weile. Der Flug bis zum Jupiter klappt problemlos doch dann passiert ein kleiner Fehler und die Bahn zum Saturn läuft nicht perfekt. Jetzt bist du gezwungen den Treibstoff reinzuhauen um zumindest noch den Saturn zu erreichen, auch wenn der Neptun wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erreicht werden kann, eben weil der Treibstoff nicht reicht.
Was machst du also? Halt den Saturn erforschen?


----------



## MG42 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Naja, für Treibstoffnachschub sorgen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



MG42 schrieb:


> Naja, für Treibstoffnachschub sorgen...


 
Wenn die Sonde die Jupiter-Bahn gerade verlassen hat?


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Warum nicht... wir schicken einfach einen Tanker hinter her 

Was die Vorwürfe gegen russische Technik betrifft... wer hatte den ersten Satelliten in der Umlaufbahn? Wer den ersten Menschen im All und wer die erste Raumstation welche weit länger oben war als geplant? Wieviele Fehlstarts gabs bei den Amis und wie viele bei den Russen? Prozentual haben die Amis weit öfter versagt als die Russen 
Ich bin eher erstaunt das die Russen mit vergleichsweise wenig Geld (gemessen an dem was die Amis immer zur Verfügung hatten) so viel erreicht haben. Sicher, manches bei denen mag eher .... naja... simpel anmuten, aber es funktioniert meist öfters und besser als das von den Amis, die schon seid Jahren eher vom europäischen Know How leben  Es hat auch einen Grud warum die ESA den Kontakt zur chinesischen Raumfahrtagentur (keine Ahnung wie die sich nennen) suchen, weil die Nase auf einem rapide absteigenden Ast ist.


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



> Was die Vorwürfe gegen russische Technik betrifft



du hast vergessen zu schreiben das ohne die bewährten Russischen Sojus Kapseln & Raketten, die zu denn Sichersten Weltraum Transport mitteln zählen, wäre  niemand auf der Internationalen Raumstation.

Die Amis können aktuell nur per Pedes hin


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Stimmt, die hab ich vergessen. Im Grunde sehe ich die Russen als insgesamt überlegene Raumfahrt-Nation an, zumindest wenn man die Geschichte zusammen fasst. In Zukunft denke ich aber, das die Chinesen mit riesen Schritten aufholen und die anderen überflügeln werden, denn die Chinesen haben das Geld für solche Aktionen, den Russen geht es aus und die Amis sind ja mehr oder weniger Pleite was die Raumfahrttechnik betrifft. Die ESA wird sich langfristig nur auf Satelitten und Fahrzeuge zur Planetaren Erkundung konzentrieren, wo sie in meinen Augen derzeit weit vor allen anderen liegen.


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



> Tja, die Nasa hat auch schon mal eine Mars Sonde verloren, weil sie am Mars vorbeigeflogen ist, da sich die Leute verrechnet hatten. Passiert immer mal wieder und hat absolut nichts mit Faulheit zu tun.



Die sind nicht vorbei sondern gegen geflogen und zwar weil die intern immer noch mit Elle, Fuss und anderen veralteten Messeinheiten Rechnen

@Kaktus

Die Russen haben eine solide Technik und wie du schon sagst eine erfolgreiche Raumfahrt Geschichte, ich würde aber behaupten das die größten finanziellen Probleme der Russischen Raumfahrt vorbei sind, das war in denn Neunzigern. 
Wir brauchen bajkonur und die Russische Technik, die Amis sind leider zB nicht mehr in der Lage zum Mond zu fliegen XD kein Scherz, 
die Baupäne der Saturn 5 wurden wohl vernichtet, man müsste komplett neue entwickeln, die RUssen haben ihre noch 
Wobei man heute von der ISS in Richtung Mond/Mars eine Mission starten könnte und brächte wohl auch keine mega Träger system mehr, aber da bin ich auch nicht mehr informiert.

Die Chinesen setzten auf Russische Technik die sie Umbenennen^^ und als eigen darstellen XD, aber abwarten.

Brasilien darf man nicht vergessen, zwar sind deren Träger Raketen Explodiert aber die bauen die selbst und das ist eine komplizierte Technik denn Russen und Amis sind auch zig  Explodiert bevor die oben waren, aber die konzentrieren sich nur in Transport von Nutzlasten, Japan spielt da auch noch mit.


----------



## headcracker (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Tolles Video!
Ich finde es sehr interessant zu sehen, wie das Projekt im Einzelnen abläuft 

Allerdings finde ich die Galerie total überflüssig. Das hat doch gar nichts mit dem Projekt zu tun!
Nur weil das Wort "Games" im Namen der Zeitschrift & Website vorkommt, muss man doch nicht zwangsweise zu jedem Thema irgendeine Verbindung zu Spielen an der Haaren herbeziehen.
Raumfahrt ist doch an sich ein sehr interessantes Thema, ohne das irgendwelche Screenshots von Spielen da nachhelfen müssten.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

@poiu
ICh bin leider nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden und bekomme das alles eher oberflächlich mit. Das die Chinesen die russische Technik verwenden, ist ja nichts neues. Aber die sind wie die Japaner. Sie holen sich fertige Konzepte, schauen sie sich an, testen diese und fangen dann an zu verbessern und zu erweitern Das Konzept hat Japan in den 70igern von einem billig Produzenten zu einer Techniknation gemacht die ihresgleichen sucht. 
Über die japanische Raumfahrttechnik weiß ich leider so gut wie nichts, da will ich mir kein Urteil bilden.

Die Russen werden langfristig wohl einige Gelder verlieren wenn das ESA + Chinesische Projekt weiter voran schreitet. Und das wird es sicherlich. Die Russen entwickeln ja derzeit auch nichts Neues mehr, da werden wir eher bei den Chinesen etwas sehen, ode rbei den Japaner, aber wie gesagt, bei denen weiß ich gar nicht was die treiben. 

Die Amis.... lassen wir die mal unter den Tisch fallen, die sind doch im Grunde raus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Was die Vorwürfe gegen russische Technik betrifft... wer hatte den ersten Satelliten in der Umlaufbahn? Wer den ersten Menschen im All und wer die erste Raumstation welche weit länger oben war als geplant? Wieviele Fehlstarts gabs bei den Amis und wie viele bei den Russen? Prozentual haben die Amis weit öfter versagt als die Russen


 
Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Russen eine Menge geheim gehalten haben. Fehlversuche wurde einfach nicht veröffentlicht, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass das sozialistische System Schwächen hat. 
Ich denke, die Russen haben schon mindestens genauso viele Fehlversuche gehabt wie die Amerikaner, nur haben sie es niemanden gesagt und kein privater Fernsehsender hat seine Kamera drauf gehabt.
Ist in China doch nicht anders, auch da werden Fehlschläge gerne mal unter den Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Och, es gibt genug dokumentierte Meldungen die von Fehlschlägen bei den Russen berichten. So leicht lässt sich so etwas nicht unter den Tisch kehren, man kann nicht alles geheim halten, zumal die Amis das mit Sicherheit auch getan haben  Technisch waren die Amis noch nie wirklich gut und wenn, dann mit Hilfe von anderen Ländern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Das würde ich nicht sagen, immerhin waren sie die ersten bei der Atombombe.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Und warum waren sie die Ersten? Und wer hat sie am Ende erfunden? Deutsche Techniker  Zumindest die Grundlagen und vieles weitere kam aus Deutschland und Frankreich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass die Deutschen zuerst die Atomwaffe hatten... 

Ist aber auch nicht das Thema des Threads.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Es geht nicht darum wer sie zu erst hatte, sondern wer Atomwaffen erforscht und entwickelt hatte.  Und da waren die Amis noch in der Steinzeit, die haben sich nur die richtigen Leute geholt. Wie gesagt, die Amis können wenig selbst, die holen sich immer alles nur. Oppenheimer durfte sich bei den gesammelten Daten einfach Bedienen und durfte ein wenig herum spielen. Er gilt zwar als Vater der Atombombe, und ist auch Ami, aber wirklich forschen musste er dafür nicht mehr  
Wenn man es rein oberflächlich betrachtet.... jop, dann waren die Amis die ersten. Und was haben sie uns noch schönes gebracht, was nicht von anderen mehr oder weiger übernommen wurde?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Hä?
Was soll das denn jetzt?
Wo waren die Amerikaner denn in der Atomwaffenforschung in der Steinzeit?
Wieso hatten sie dann zuerst eine?
Und Robert Oppenheimer war Amerikaner, aus welchem Land dessen Vorfahren mal stammten, spielt doch keine Rolle. Außerdem war er theoretischer Physiker. Solche Leute braucht man eben, wenn man was etwas derartiges bauen will.


----------



## Kaktus (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Ich drück es mal anders aus... informier dich mal zur Entwicklung der Atombombe, dann können wir weiter reden  Oppenheimer war nur das letzte Glied in einer langen Schlange. Von seinen Vorfahren habe ich gar nicht geredet, sondern von den Leuten welche die Grundlagenforschung betriben haben, die ersten Daten sammelten und im Grunde alles vorbereitet haben was Oppenheimer nur noch zusammenfügen musste. Er hat im Grunde so gut wie nichts mehr getan 
Und die Amsi hatten zu erst eine, weil die meisten Leute in die USA geflohen sind und weil den Deutschen die Materialien gefehlt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

Tja, wessen Schuld ist es denn, wenn jüdisch stämmige Forscher aus Deutschland fliehen? 
Da muss sich ein Schnauzbart halt an den eigenen Scheitel fassen, ändert aber nichts daran, dass die USA zuerst eine Atomwaffe hatten und ändert auch nichts daran, dass das absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
Daher.. zurück zu diesem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht, dass sie am Ziel vorbei fliegen, sondern eben nicht hinkommen.



Wenn du eine Mission hast, die einen Planeten länge Zeit erforschen soll (und um eine solche geht es hier), dann geht ein größerer Teil des Treibstoffes für Brems- und Einlenkmanöver beim Erreichen dieses Planeten drauf. Solltest du vorher größere Probleme bekommen und zusätzlichen Treibstoff benötigen, kannst du diesen Vorrat zweckentfremden und zumindest einen Vorbeiflug oder einen schlechteren Orbit erzielen, anstatt die Mission ganz abzuschreiben. Nutzlos wird sie erst, wenn man gar keine Kontrolle hat - nicht aus Treibstoffmangel, wie von dir suggeriert.




Kaktus schrieb:


> Was die Vorwürfe gegen russische Technik betrifft... wer hatte den ersten Satelliten in der Umlaufbahn? Wer den ersten Menschen im All und wer die erste Raumstation welche weit länger oben war als geplant?



Wenn man die Pläne zum Start zugrundelegt, dann geht letzterer Punkt an die USA: Die Russen hatten zwar die erste Raumstation und sie hatten die erste Raumstation, die länger genutzt wurde, als geplant, aber afaik war Skylab die erste Station, die ihr volles Auftragspensum erfüllte und dann noch einige Jahre "oben war". (lange genug, damit neue Pläne gemacht wurden, die bekanntermaßen nicht mehr erfüllt wurden)



> Wieviele Fehlstarts gabs bei den Amis und wie viele bei den Russen? Prozentual haben die Amis weit öfter versagt als die Russen



Bei bemannten Missionen: Ja. Bei unbemannten: Vermutlich nicht. Zum einen haben die Russen bekanntermaßen jeden einzelnen Versuchsstart ihrer großen Mondraketen katastrophal beendet, zum anderen haben die USA schlichtweg sehr viele kommerzielle Starts, um die Relation zurechtrücken.
Nur bei "Menschen im Flug verloren" sind sie einsame Spitze (beim "Verschrotten wiederzuverwendender Raumfahrzeuge" wirds eine Definitionsfrage)



> Ich bin eher erstaunt das die Russen mit vergleichsweise wenig Geld (gemessen an dem was die Amis immer zur Verfügung hatten) so viel erreicht haben. Sicher, manches bei denen mag eher .... naja... simpel anmuten, aber es funktioniert meist öfters und besser als das von den Amis, die schon seid Jahren eher vom europäischen Know How leben  Es hat auch einen Grud warum die ESA den Kontakt zur chinesischen Raumfahrtagentur (keine Ahnung wie die sich nennen) suchen, weil die Nase auf einem rapide absteigenden Ast ist.



Die Kosten kannst du ohnehin nicht vergleichen, denn die sowjetische Raumfahrt zahlte nun einmal planwirtschaftliche Preise und die stehen in keinem Bezug zu den marktwirtschaftlichen, die die NASA zahlte. Seit dem Ende der UdSSR gab es dann eigentlich gar keine Weiterentwicklung mehr, die etwas hätte kosten können.
Umständlicher war die NASA aber definitiv.



poiu schrieb:


> kein Scherz, die Baupäne der Saturn 5 wurden wohl vernichtet, man müsste komplett neue entwickeln, die RUssen haben ihre noch



Die Russen haben noch Baupläne für ne Saturn V? 
Die für die N-1 sind jedenfalls von wenig Interesse und die Energija-M hat bislang noch nicht einmal etwas erfolgreich in ELO gebracht, geschweige denn auf Mondkurs - und mit einer Nutzlast von Saturn V Ausmaßen könnte sie das auch gar nicht.




Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Russen entwickeln ja derzeit auch nichts Neues mehr, da werden wir eher bei den Chinesen etwas sehen, ode rbei den Japaner, aber wie gesagt, bei denen weiß ich gar nicht was die treiben.



Man muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen: Die russisch-sowjetische Raumfahrt hat genau eine funktionierende Rakete >2tLEO entwickelt und eine weitere aus einer ICBM hergeleitet. Ersteres war Mitte der 60er, letzteres Mitte der 50er. Seitdem kamen, mit Ausnahme der teuren, übergroßen, eingemotteten Energija, nur noch Knallfrösche. Das sie mit dieser Ausgangsbasis lieber behutsam an der R-7 weiterarbeiten (in letzter Zeit durchaus auch in steigendem Umfange), ist durchaus verständlich.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Russen eine Menge geheim gehalten haben. Fehlversuche wurde einfach nicht veröffentlicht, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass das sozialistische System Schwächen hat.
> Ich denke, die Russen haben schon mindestens genauso viele Fehlversuche gehabt wie die Amerikaner, nur haben sie es niemanden gesagt und kein privater Fernsehsender hat seine Kamera drauf gehabt.



Raumfahrt betreibt man nicht heimlich im Keller und du kannst dir sehr sicher sein, dass die USA keinen größeren russischen Raketenstart übersehen haben und die bemannten waren auch intern nicht komplett geheimhaltbar. Man weiß von einigen Missionen bis heute nicht, was sie eigentlich wollten, aber man weiß, welche schiefgelaufen sind. Selbst größere militärische Bodenunglücke sind bekannt. Davon abgesehen war die bemannte Raumfahrt in erster Linie ein Prestige- und Propagandaprojekt. Entsprechend wurden Startpläne schon vorher medial ausgeschlachtet (und hinterher ggf. als Täuschungsmanöver bezeichnet - was aber nichts daran ändert, dass der Westen informiert war)
Nicht desto trotz gab es in all den Jahren nur drei tote Kosmonauten, gegenüber iirc 17 toten Astronauten.




Kaktus schrieb:


> Ich drück es mal anders aus... informier dich mal zur Entwicklung der Atombombe, dann können wir weiter reden



Und zwar bitte nicht in diesem News-Thread.


----------



## Chickenmccloud (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*

versteh diesen sinnlosen streit nicht, wem interessierts wer zuerst was hatte oder wer mehr erfahrung know how hat etc, wichtig is nur das wir draus lernen egal ob fehlschlag oder erfolg -.- und es weiter geht ^^ für sinnlose ewige streitereien haben wir zuwenig zeit


----------



## poiu (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Marssonde Phobos-Grunt verglüht zum größten Teil im Januar in der Atmosphäre*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass die Russen eine Menge geheim gehalten haben. Fehlversuche wurde einfach nicht veröffentlicht, denn das würde ja bedeuten, dass das sozialistische System Schwächen hat.



man Sagt ja das einige Kosmonauten und Astronauten dort oben sind von dehnen wir nichts wissen XD



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Russen haben noch Baupläne für ne Saturn V?
> Die für die N-1 sind jedenfalls von wenig Interesse und die Energija-M hat bislang noch nicht einmal etwas erfolgreich in ELO gebracht, geschweige denn auf Mondkurs - und mit einer Nutzlast von Saturn V Ausmaßen könnte sie das auch gar nicht.



ach wer wieß was der KGB ähm ich meine FSB im Keller hat, zu der Zeit hat man so oft von einander Geklaut das die ganzen Entwicklungen im Kalten Krieg eigentlich gemeinschafts- Projekte waren 

ich meinte aber eigentlich das die dort noch die Pläne für ihre Träger Systeme haben, auf solchen kann man immerhin aufbauen.

ALs ich mal vor jahren davon gelesen hatte das die Saturn V Baupläne gezoelt vernichtet wurden dachte ich nur *facepalm* warum macht man denn sowas Oo


zum Thema Skylab

sei nSoll hat das Projekt erfüllt, aber denn größeren Nutzen für die Zukunft zB zum Thema Langzeitaufenthalt & CO hatte die MIR


----------

